# NFL City



## Jigsawpuzzlin (Nov 22, 2011)

Just curious, does anybody watch NFL here? 
Normally I watch what I can at home every week when in town, but it's conference championship weekend, and would be kinda neat to watch tomorrow nights games at some bar or whatnot, if at all possible. 
Granted I find this a highly doubtful prospect, given the general lack of interest and horrendous timings, but, you never know.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, we do watch NFL here.... but not in the bars since many won't show them. We watch them online via websites that stream the games. Of course, the games are shown here in bars will be delayed by a day or so, and if you watch it via an online stream, you will be up in the wee parts of the morning. Good Luck.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

We work for our Football.


----------



## Jigsawpuzzlin (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks - Yea it is hard work indeed, I stream regularly as well burning the midnight oil in the process. Suppose I was wondering if people got together to watch in general in any sort of setting, not necessarily a bar. Potentially that happens with super bowl? Anyhow, looking fwd to the action tonight, especially since my boys Ahmad Bradshaw, Mathias Kiwanuka, T Coughlin & co are on the slate


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not many are able to stay up on sunday nights all night to watch football. Some dont have to work though 

First game was heart wrenching.  That kicker is getting fired!


----------



## Jigsawpuzzlin (Nov 22, 2011)

True, true.. it will be a relief once the season is over, makes for painful Monday work days galore, but gotta do it, has to be done. 
Ridiculous end to 1st game, BillyCundiffsBillyGoats, choke artist, that hurts. 
This rainy slopfest game is most worrying the way its developing...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I thank my lucky stars I get these days off instead of friday and saturday during the football season. 

Hoping for sf but..............

Someone should put together superbowl 3am patty. Instead of wings and pizza, have biscuits and gravy and ihop stle fruit pancakes


----------



## Jigsawpuzzlin (Nov 22, 2011)

woooo hoooooo!!! weeeeeeeeee!!!!!
GMEN
COULD NOT move stricken with fear the whole contest, game giving me virtual heartburn but I may now move about freely and fearlessly and light and spritely, although in a zombie-like manner. 
phew, egads - GMEN . yessss
sorry must exhale in all formats and forums possible

yes this superbowl party is a prospect worth looking into, hmmmm, can certainly contemplate...


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahahaha.... a rematch of the Superbowl XLII, where the Giants screwed the Patriot's 'Perfect Season.' You think Eli and Co. can do it again?


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Even though I wanted the 49ers the Giants are on a serious roll at the right time,so I think its going to be a good game.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I thank my lucky stars I get these days off instead of friday and saturday during the football season.
> 
> Hoping for sf but..............
> 
> Someone should put together superbowl 3am patty. Instead of wings and pizza, have biscuits and gravy and ihop stle fruit pancakes


The game is at 5PM Central Time, so around 7AM here in Dubai.




LONGGOOD BYE said:


> Even though I wanted the 49ers the Giants are on a serious roll at the right time,so I think its going to be a good game.


Giants are looking good and based on how the Pats played, they are going to get reamed again.... Go Giants...


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Got to against you about the pats getting reamed,you can't give their coach two weeks because like him or not they come ready to play.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Delete


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Did you not see the Ravens/Pats game? Wasn't a convincing win in my eyes... it was like the Ravens f'ed up too many times to lose versus the Pat winning with their talent.... Flacco should never be able to outplay Brady....

Yeah, maybe they won't get reamed.... but they have to correct a few things before they head to the big stage.... 

......so, your place to watch the big game? :confused2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> The game is at 5PM Central Time, so around 7AM here in Dubai.


You must not call home a lot  You can add a second clock on your computer so you can always glance and know the time at home. Is ten hour difference. Game is five thirty central so three thirty am here. Monday night football games are always difficult to stay up until or wake up around four am.....


----------

